# The Pumpkin King



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

I just wanted to share my Halloween project from last year, The Pumpkin King.
I was heavily influenced by the some of the Pumpkinrot.com website.








Here is a link to some photos the construction.

Red


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! I really want to make one of these for my display.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love him! He looks very menacing!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

YES, we all have one of these great creature lurking some where in our past haunts. Nicely done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, Red! I love the expression on his face.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I love the evil grin!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it, very nicely done!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That looks great. What did you use to make the body? Love it.


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

Denhaunt said:


> That looks great. What did you use to make the body? Love it.


The body was made with a 7' scrap of braided cable I found at the side of the road, covered with papier-mâché.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Endlessly ingenius. Haunters are a delightfully crafty batch and I just love it. I've seen tossed lockers, chainsaws, misc. tools, wood, boxes, and now braided cable used to make wonderful props.
Just awesome! I love your pumpkin king. Pumpkinrot has been a source of inspiration for me too, great stuff and I'm glad to see that their stuff has inspired others as well.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Everyone needs a Pumpkin King. Yours is awesome I love the simple yet menacing face.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job he is awesome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's awesome! great work!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work, I agree with the others, he's got a great face.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool pumpkin king, and i concur...we all need one....hey wait a sec I already have one.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

